# PC piepst beim text kopieren



## ts230 (3. Juli 2007)

Ich habe einen PC mit ubuntu.Ich habe einen Text mit ca.1000 Zeilen kopiert .
dabei piept der pc am laufenden band . Brauch dringend Aushilfe für alle antworten im voraus


----------



## versicolor (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

also ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz, ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du das Piepen in der Konsole hast ?

Falls dem so ist, kannst Du es 


```
setterm -blength 0
```

und in xterm mit 


```
xset b off
```

ausschalten.

Eine permanente Lösung erreicht Du mir einem Eintrag in der /etc/inputrc 


```
set bell-style none
```

Have fun!


----------



## ts230 (13. Juli 2007)

Ich habe leider das root Passwort vergessen.Deshalb kann ich die Datei nicht ändern.


----------



## Navy (13. Juli 2007)

Dann mach ein "sudo passwd root" in einer Konsole.

Den Bell kannst Du auch über die Profileigenschaften der Konsole ändern.


----------

